# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Extrrmadura podría tener enormes reservas de uranio

## F. Lázaro

No había leído yo esta noticia...  :EEK!: 

*BERKELEY: EXTREMADURA PODRÍA TENER ENORMES RESERVAS DE URANIO*

Publicado el 18-02-2012 a las 12:29

*Extremadura puede convertirse en muy poco tiempo en uno de los productores mundiales de uranio, si los "alentadores" resultados obtenidos en los sondeos, realizados hasta ahora por la compañía australiana Berkeley Resources en Cáceres, confirman la riqueza de este mineral en el subsuelo extremeño.*

Fuentes de esta empresa han confirmado a EFE que se han realizado trabajos cartográficos y sondeos sobre cuatro yacimientos de Cáceres con resultados "positivos" y que de confirmarse las investigaciones, "podrían dar lugar a una minería de uranio en Extremadura".

Para llegar al final y que la explotación minera sea efectiva, a parte de la viabilidad económica, las reservas extremeñas necesitan superar los informes e investigaciones de los sondeos ejecutados y obtener los correspondientes permisos de explotación y de impacto ambiental por parte de la administración.

Así, las reservas de uranio cacereñas pueden convertirse en el único yacimiento de toda la Unión Europea que funcione a pleno rendimiento en la extracción de un mineral estratégico para recargar el combustible de las centrales nucleares.

El uranio extremeño competiría con el que se produce en Kazajstán, Canadá o Australia, y que alimentan los reactores de todo el mundo.

María Jesús Liso, profesora de Ciencias en la Universidad de Extremadura, ha confirmado a Efe la riqueza del subsuelo extremeño y de los depósitos de uranio, que presentan unos niveles de pureza superiores a los de otros yacimientos, así como una elevada luminiscencia a la hora de su extracción.

En una de las comarcas donde se han realizado exploraciones y se encuentra uno de los yacimientos, en la localidad de Bohonal de Ibor, su alcalde, Isidro Díaz, ha recordado a EFE cómo los lugareños contaban antaño, a modo de fábula, que la abundante presencia de tormentas de verano y descargas eléctricas sobre Los Ibores era consecuencia de la atracción que provoca el uranio del subsuelo.

Berkeley reconoce que los resultados son "positivos" y son un "indicativo de un potencial" que, de confirmarse las investigaciones, "podrían dar lugar a una minería de uranio en Extremadura".

Además, la encargada por la multinacional australiana de hacer los estudios en España, la compañía Minera del Río Alagón se encuentra a la espera de obtener otros dos permisos de exploración en la provincia de Badajoz, en el entorno de Don Benito y La Haba, unas localidades en las que se sitúan las minas de uranio que funcionaron en Extremadura hasta los años 90.

A estas actuaciones que está llevando la empresa australiana en Extremadura, se une a las que ya ha realizado en la provincia de Salamanca y que se encuentran muy avanzadas y pendientes de los últimos trámites administrativos.

La idea es empezar a extraer uranio del yacimiento de Saelices el Chico, minas que ya fueron explotadas de 1975 al 2000, y que espera estar operativas a partir del 2014.

Para este objetivo, más de 1.500 personas han presentado su solicitud para trabajar en la futura mina salmantina, aunque la empresa que seleccionará al personal, Adecco ha asegurado que serán entre 150 y 200 empleos directos.

Berkeley, aunque ha declinado valorar las inversiones que haría en Extremadura, si ha hablado de la prevista en Salamanca y que ascendería a 360 millones de euros, que incluyen los gastos previos a la puesta en marcha de la mina, la extracción del uranio y la restauración de la zona minera una vez agotada la vida del yacimiento.

http://www.expansion.com/accesible/2...329564573.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si ya lo decía Extremoduro: _"Las bellotas radioactivas..."_

A ver si llevamos siendo la región más pobre durante décadas y tenemos un tesoro bajo nuestros pies sin explotar, manda narices.

Grandes pantanos, y ahora, jamón de bellota enriquecida con uranio... ummm!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

